# Retirement livery in the SW



## Strawbz (19 June 2013)

Hi all,

I'm considering retirement livery for my 28 year old pony and wondered if anyone had recommendations. I've contacted Gorgeous Grazing and Monshall but struggling to find anywhere else. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Piglet (20 June 2013)

Goodmerry Farm which belongs to a good friend of mine, if you look at their web site it will give you all the info you need.  I would quite happily put my precious horse down there, PM me if you want any more details


----------



## Strawbz (20 June 2013)

Thank you Piglet


----------



## pastel (20 June 2013)

Happy Horse retirement Home 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Happy-Horse-Retirement-Home/151315271580079?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Strawbz (21 June 2013)

Thank you Pastel.


----------



## whinnieloud (21 December 2013)

Goodmerry Farm, the lady is lovely, honest and really does care.  Fab place, had mine at one of the mentioned and was not impressed at all.  How some people get away with certain things is beyond me.  


Strawbz said:



			Hi all,

I'm considering retirement livery for my 28 year old pony and wondered if anyone had recommendations. I've contacted Gorgeous Grazing and Monshall but struggling to find anywhere else. 

Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dixie (21 December 2013)

I think Lowertown Farm on Dartmoor do retirement livery, near Ashburton.
Also Sue Horn who is a member in here, but she was full when I asked recently, that's Henryhorn.


----------



## EmmyMD (22 December 2013)

Worth contacting Simon Earle, he's a racehorse trainer but defo does grass livery along with various other bits. 

Also as much as i doubt they'll have room, the Newburys (jackie and Joyce) at Newoak stud/Oaklands Riding school will probably know somewhere, Jackie is a total babe and will defo help you out if you ask. I <3 her.


----------



## mightymammoth (22 December 2013)

Just found this one while googling for something Else http://www.berringtonfarm.com/contact.html


----------



## Bosworth (26 December 2013)

Henryhorn on here has a fantastic place near chagford , dartmoor. Google Narramore stud.   Horses live in herds with barn access and are incredibly well cared for


----------



## Beckyfx (18 September 2022)

I know this is an old thread but I had an awful experience at Monshall Horse Retirement recently, so wanted to leave a comment to warn others that might be looking at this for potential recommendations.


----------

